# Opposed 4 cylinder compressed air aircraft engine



## cfellows (Jul 11, 2012)

These are drawings for a four cylinder, boxer aircraft engine that runs on compressed air.? It has a bore of 1/2" and a stroke of about 5/8".? It's made primarily of brass and steel.? It is also 4 stroke in operation and sounds very much like a small continental airplane engine when running.

*Year:* 2017 

View attachment Visio-OpposedFourPlans.pdf


----------

